# On the Road: programma di Bastianich da Gennaio 2014 su Sky



## admin (17 Ottobre 2013)

Joe Bastianich, conosciutissimo giudice italo americano di MasterChef, a Gennaio 2014 tornerà in televisione con una nuova trasmissione dal titolo "On the road": Niente più cibo, niente più cucine e niente più piatti da giudicare. Bastianich viaggerà per l'Italia alla scoperta delle tradizioni musicali, degli artisti e dei gruppi che conservano la memoria storica della nostra penisola. La trasmissione andrà in onda su Sky Arte HD

Una pausa dal cibo in attesa di MasterChef 3.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ma MasterChef 3 quando inizierà?


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Ottobre 2013)

Lo preferisco quando insulta gli aspiranti cuochi


----------



## runner (18 Ottobre 2013)

si però se ogni tanto cambiassero nomi ai programmi.....sempre a usare il mitico titolo del libro di Jack Kerouac.....


----------



## de sica (21 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma MasterChef 3 quando inizierà?



che masterchef intendi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> che masterchef intendi?


Italia


----------

